# Grout removal by mechanical methods & regrouts



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Have removed grout, not a whole lot, but when I do it, has always been by hand. Mainly due to my concern over hitting a tile edge and potentially causing damage... no one seems to store spares that much!

I always work on ceramic, rarely on harder porcelain. But have also done large areas of setting clay pavers (on slab) in the past. 

The regrouts have been interiors. Baths. 

Have seen some of the newer oscillating tools that look pretty slick. *Are these relatively safe to the tile, meaning also are they easier to guide along the grout line, than say a dremel or other traditional rotary tool?* 

I've always thought the machines were best used to cut a major center line void to help with the hand saw/five-in-one tool or what have you basically as a way to relieve escape pressure. But I see others using this as a primary removal tool. 

Also, anyone have thoughts on making tile regrouts, cleaning and reseals a main line of business? Or do these almost always go hand in hand with installing tile? 

After hearing a quote while getting my car serviced at the Acura dealership (showroom 'grout clean and reseal' little over $3 K, which was by a national uniform/rug company that branched out into other areas - maybe this is something I could do, with my production detail-oriented approach)


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

In this area there id 'The Grout Doctor'---that franchise specializes in grout cleaning and regrouting--and they have been around for a few years--so someone is doing it.

I don't do regrouting---only service my own work---and the multi tool is the go to tool for that----diamond blades and half moon wood blades and used wood blades.

Buy yourself a multi tool and give it a try----


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

mikeswoods said:


> In this area there id 'The Grout Doctor'---that franchise specializes in grout cleaning and regrouting--and they have been around for a few years--so someone is doing it....


Deserves a closer look...

Seems I need some basic testing stuff too.

For example, determining epoxy-based grout. Not only for determining removing, but for grout compatibility. Of course, epoxy doesn't need sealing. Is there a basic test for epoxy or simply recognizing it on sight?

Then there are other factors like determining the cause of the grout failure: by wear vs an improper grout mix, water infiltration, soundness of substrate, etc.

Details. Details.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Multi-tool with a diamond blade. My Supercut removes cement grout effortlessly.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Multi-tool with a diamond blade. My Supercut removes cement grout effortlessly.


Is the super cut that much better than the MM and its clones?


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

artinall said:


> After hearing a quote while getting my car serviced at the Acura dealership (showroom 'grout clean and reseal' little over $3 K, which was by a national uniform/rug company that branched out into other areas - maybe this is something I could do, with my production detail-oriented approach)


That type of cleaning is usually a high acid or or caustic cleaner (depending on the staining) followed up with a high temp/pressue extraction rinse (My rig is a Hotsy 555 with a Turboforce, Turbo Hybrid wand and a Custom pump vac) Then a coat of sealer. 
How big was the show room?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

charimon said:


> Is the super cut that much better than the MM and its clones?


I honestly can't compare it to a MM. It is far and away better than all of the knock offs I've tried. It's twice the tool the Dremel and Harbor Freight versions are. The best cheap one I've used is the Rockwell. If the Rockwell was available way back when I would have bought three of them for less than what I paid for my SC. But - I have had the Fein for going on 10 years and abused the hell out of it at times and it's never missed a lick. Besides power, that's the big benefit - duty cycle. You can run it all day.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

charimon said:


> Is the super cut that much better than the MM and its clones?


One man's opinion:

http://tilecleaninghub.hubpages.com/hub/Fein-multimaster-vs-fein-supercut


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

charimon said:


> That type of cleaning is usually a high acid or or caustic cleaner (depending on the staining) followed up with a high temp/pressue extraction rinse (My rig is a Hotsy 555 with a Turboforce, Turbo Hybrid wand and a Custom pump vac) Then a coat of sealer.
> How big was the show room?


 Would have to see it again to get sq. footage. But under 1200.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

artinall said:


> Would have to see it again to get sq. footage. But under 1200.


Wow that is good SQft prices.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

charimon said:


> Wow that is good SQft prices.


No ****. I'm in the wrong business lol.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> No ****. I'm in the wrong business lol.


 As I recall, there was some discoloration/grime ground in the surface. Wider joint.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Go with a Multi Tool. It's really the only way to do it. You can chip tile doing it manually or with a power tool. Just be careful and learn how to handle the tool.

I have a Bosch and love it.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Regrout using the Eco Cutter from Alpha.. the blades are available in various sizes . It comes with vacuum attachments. I'm currently re grouting a target store bathrooms , floors and walls. Easy work

For walls I'm using the Fein with a grout removal blade , 1/16 thick..


----------

